# 1099 waiver to summit



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Does any one have as waiver to summit form laying around or in a PDF file they can email or fax to me.

It's just a waiver or release that you hand out to your contractors to sign ssaying they agree that I will be filing and giving them a 1099 to do work for me this year.

I can't find mine at all since the computer crashed I thought I back it up but guess not.

thanks


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

www.Irs.gov. They should have the form ot print out.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

The IRS requires you to send a 1099 to anyone not incorporated that you pay $600 or more to that is not on your payroll. The form used for gathering the informaion is a W9 http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fw9.pdf I also get a copy of / proof of insurance.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Submit....


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks there tc21 & Jmr not to be a A#$, but I should have put in here that Yes I now the ends and outs of turning 1099's in for my subs and getting prof of insurance. I've already check IRS other wise I would not have posted this,
there is not a waiver form in the IRS web site ,saying that the sub acknoliges that they are responsable to claim what I am claiming I pain them! 
it's just a genaric form that I had last year that a freind of mine gave me and I have no clue where it went to, an I no linger talk to this person to ask him to give it to me again.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Your legal responsilibity is to gather the info with the W9 and send them the 1099. You then file a 1096. Whether they file and claim the 1099's recieved should have no bearing on you. As long as you comply with the IRS regulations is all that really matters.


----------



## TheSnowBlaster (Oct 23, 2008)

I am familiar with 1099 process and the above poster is correct. It is not your responsibility to make sure that they file with the IRS. It will throw a flag up on their taxes if you submit a 1099 to them and they do not claim it, but does not guarantee an audit.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JMR;619858 said:


> Your legal responsilibity is to gather the info with the W9 and send them the 1099. You then file a 1096. Whether they file and claim the 1099's recieved should have no bearing on you. As long as you comply with the IRS regulations is all that really matters.


correct

I send out and get 1099's all you need is their name, address, S,S.# or there EIN.#
fill in how much you paid them and send a copy to the irs and your sub.

What they do with it is there business if they chose to pay there taxes or not.
there is no waiver that i know of.

ho yea if they make under$ 500 a year from you then don't need to do anything.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

yes I have them all fill out a w-9 I am going the waiver as told by my CPA I just call him up and have him send it to me!!! It's a CYOA document just in case youhave one ass of a sub that tells the Irs guy that he was not told he had to turn it in! that way it CYA
HAs a freind have that happen to him. that way you have prof I do 'nt care but If I have that it helps me from having a audit!


----------

